# James Roberts RIP



## foraday (19 November 2012)

I cannot believe that this talented young horseman and farrier has died, ironically in a car crash.

This amazing young man lived and breathed for horses and helped owners over come the traumas that their horses had.

Less than 2 years ago, James came off badly and SHATTERED his leg in what must have been 30+ pieces!  He did not give in nor surrender and despite the Doctors even wondering if he would walk again, let alone ride, James did the amazing thing of riding and carried on a few days after the accident from his wheelchair and crutches!

James you have left a hole so big!  The JRFS is a quiet place without you now.

My thoughts go to Vicky his eventing wife to be and his Mum and his family.


----------



## Maesfen (19 November 2012)

How very sad; my thoughts to his family and friends.


----------



## mrussell (19 November 2012)

Thats so tragic.  Thoughts are with his family and friends .


----------



## Sussexbythesea (19 November 2012)

How terribly sad - I have friends who go to train with him regularly and they are devastated.


----------



## foraday (19 November 2012)

Everyone is going on to his facebook page that knew him to pay tribute to such a true horseman

https://www.facebook.com/james.roberts.98031


----------



## SaharaS (19 November 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this, such tragic news. Sympathies & thougths with all connections & family. rest peacefully x I felt worried to write on his fb wall as no other comments were visible.


----------



## Dizzydancer (19 November 2012)

Thoughts to his family and friends. X


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (20 November 2012)

I saw a demonstration at his yard last month and was so impressed with his methods and how well the horses responded. You will be greatly missed James, RIP.


----------



## AndySpooner (20 November 2012)

RIP James, an extraordinary horseman, you will be greatly missed by everyone.


----------



## eatmoremincepies (20 November 2012)

Parelli is not my thing, but we are all working to understand and treat horses better.  Very sad to hear of the loss of this skilled horseman, sincere condolences to his family.


----------



## jinglejoys (23 November 2012)

I was on the Clinic last weekend where I had my Mule Malaga that he started for me.We had a great time,learnt so much and gained so much in confidence I couldn't get to his clinics often but was glad that despite everything thrown at me I managed this one.I will miss him so much and so will Malaga


----------

